# Rescued



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

View attachment MOV03553.MPG


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Fantastic! America is great! Thanks for sharing Mark.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

awesome video. those bears must have been fork hunting....? considering you posted this in general slingshot discussion....









here let me help http://slingshotforum.com/forum/14-general-off-topic/


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

What can I say?? ...Fantastic!!! Respect for wildlife


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Neet video! -- Tex


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

That was great!


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

yeah i thought you guys might enjoy it


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

why don't you upload it to YT...


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

dumpster diving bears , que cute !


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Imperial said:


> dumpster diving bears , que cute !


----------

